

Cost of Motorola - vibrunazo
http://www.bonkersworld.net/cost-of-motorola/

======
fpgeek
Nice comic, but, to be fair, the headline cost of Google's Motorola
acquisition is misleading. Between Motorola's cash-on-hand and "tax assets"
(losses Google can deduct, IIRC) Google should be able to shave several
billion off of the headline price (I've seen varying estimates of exactly how
much, but it is substantial).

The effective cost of the acquisition is still a lot of money, just not quite
as much as most people think.

